# Crinone gel



## Emma4573 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi ladies I'm on my last ever go of ivf as this is cycle no8, I have a son who is 6yrs.  I had a 2 day transfer  😞 and I am 5dpt, I put the crinone gel in this evening and noticed bright red blood on the tip of the applicator.  I don't want to be doom and gloom has anyone else experienced this and gone on to have a successful pregnancy?  I don't test till next weds/thurs xx


----------



## cat64 (May 3, 2014)

Hi I wouldn't worry. You've probably just caught yourself. Check again tomorrow. I wouldn't gp prodding around in there just yet. I did crinone last night and dried blood came out. Check tomorrow x


----------



## Emma4573 (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks cat64
I haven't had anything again until this evening which was same again, I'm hopeful it's nothing and there's nothing when I wipe myself sorry if TMI congratulations on your success x


----------



## H3ston (Dec 27, 2014)

My wife had spotting on her crinone in the first few days after a 5dt. its the only time we have got past 5 weeks. Keep positive.


----------



## Roxy4 (May 15, 2014)

Hi

I hope you don't mind me adding to your conversation but I have a quick question if I may? Should you stay still and rest for 30mins after inserting the gel or walk around?

Thanks
Sarah


----------



## prayingforbaby (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi Everyone. I'm new here. I was hesitant to register because of all that I've read... there really wasn't much "discussion" taking place. Just a lot of unanswered questions from various ladies like us. I figured if I'm going to take the time to ask questions or just vent and share my story, I would love to have at least one cycle buddy to reply. So hoping this sparks some of you fine ladies to help a fellow IVF sister out. I am 34 (35 this Sept). 1st round of IVF. We did an antagonist cycle due to my PCOS and Endometriosis. I have a lot stacked up against me. But I'm praying praying. We had our ET on Tues at 2am, January 6. I'm due for a beta test on the 19th. I feel like I've done everything in my power. We put to embies back in and froze 6. The Dr. said he would have liked to see everything perfect but that's just not the case. So we picked the best and again, just praying for the best. On the good side they are not "terrible". I don't know the specific grade but I do know that they are not fragmented and he said that there have been many babies born with worse embies than I had, in his office. He is just a very blunt, matter of fact Dr. I appreciate it because he's frank. But some bed some nurturing would be nice. I guess that's what I have my significant other for. He's been such and optimist and so excited. I just feel like if this fails, I'm failing him. I have never been pregnant. We will see. The one question I have regarding progesterone suppositories... (I am on Cronin) and this may be a little tmi, but we had sex and I am afraid that with the suppository fluid mixing with the sperm it may not be as potent as it needs to be to do the job. Thoughts on that? Should I use another Cronin? It's 3:30am now and I can't sleep because I'm thinking about this. Normally I would take the suppository around 7 to 9 in the am. I'm figuring I should just take another now. Just incase it was diluted with his sperm. I honestly don't have any symptoms of pregnancy. In fact, I had more symptoms after the egg retrival than I did after the actual transfer. My boobs were the size of watermelons. SUPER painful to touch and my nipples felt like they were on fire. All this before the transfer. Now nothing. So... Idk. I'm depressed but trying to stay positive. Honestly ladies, it feels impossible to stay positive. I read somewhere that you can POAS as soon as 4 days past 5dt. So I did. BFN. That was yesterday. Did it again today. Same result. After talking to my Dr. she said to stop. Way to soon to start with the HPTs. So I'm going to listen. This internet stuff sure can twist your brain into thinking nothing but doom and gloom. Really looking for encouragement and answers while I'm on here. Hope one of you fine ladies can help. At least your thinking of the progesterone. Should I be doubling up on it if I feel it wasn't well received? And also the estrodial patches... 3 patches twice weekly. I just don't know... high estrogen has always been a problem for me. I think I'll ask for an estrodial blood test for next Tuesday (1 week after transfer) just to see where my levels are. Who knows I may be wearing to many patches or not enough. Is it the estradiol that thickens your lining or the progesterone? It's all such a fine game of proper dosing and it's freaking me out (putting it mildly). Okay, thanks all for reading. Any suggestions would be so welcomed and very much appreciated.  

Shannon (aka prayingforbaby)


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Hi, Shannon, it's mostly the progesterone that thickens the lining. Most of the progesterone out of the Crinone gel is absorbed quite quickly, so I wouldn't worry about the carrier medium getting diluted by semen -- I'm guessing there was probably half an hour or more between applying the Crinone and having sex?

Lots and lots of ladies on these boards have had healthy babies from "imperfect" embryos, so I wouldn't worry about that. If you had 6 blastocysts that were high enough quality to freeze, your embryo quality is good!

If you find the early negative HPTs depressing, definitely wait to test until your official test date (OTD). Some folks (like me) find the data points from early HPTs useful, but most of the ladies on here really feel like they do better mentally when they just wait until OTD to test.

Remember, if your IVF fails, that does not make *you* a failure. Infertility is not a personal failing any more than cancer or any other illness.

Welcome to the boards! I hope you find the community here helpful.


----------



## prayingforbaby (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you so much crazy horse. That response made me feel so much better. I'm going to nap now but I will write more later for sure! Thank you thank you Xoxo!


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
Praying - glad you got so many embryos, so lots of frosties if necessary.

just to say it is actually the oestrogen that thickens the lining up. The progesterone is responsible for what is called leutenisation , which is the change in the lining necessary for implantation. So you need both to get a lining that can sustain a pregnancy.

don't get hung up on embryo grades either. They basically say how pretty your embryos are.  While it is slightly more likely that higher grade embryos get a positive it isn't a given. 
Assuming it was blasts they are graded with one number and 2 letters . The number says how mature your embryo is with 1 being less mature and 5 starting to hatch. 
The letters are (a) lots of small regular cells  (b)some cells slightly bigger and uneven  ( c) lots of big uneven cells
there are two letters as one refers to the bit that becomes the baby, the oher to the bit that becomes the placenta
There is no link between chromosome abnormalities and grading. Women who have had their embryos screened find often the normal ones are not the best grades.

good luck for otd. And dont worry about lack of symptoms as often you are 5 to 6 weeks pregnant so about 2 to 3 weeks post et before symptoms show . Symptoms seen sooner can often be linked to eg progesterone support.


----------



## prayingforbaby (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you Mierran! I appreciate your response sooooooooo much. The hardest part is, my Dr. didn't "grade" my embies. He just said, 37 fertilized after ER on Wednesday, then called me on Saturday and said 15 look fertilized without fragmentation. Then we waited until Monday and he said you should come now (mind you 4 hours away) so we can put the 2 best back in. At that time once I got there he said 6 made it to the blast stage but was only "happy" with 3. So, put 2 in and froze 6 but is still only happy with 1 of the 6 that are frozen. So I don't know what that means. I guess if this cycle doesn't work, we'll use that 1 and maybe 1 of the others that he's "not happy with" (?). Ugh, so confusing and heartwrenching. I would give anything for the pain of my boobs, all the veins, having to buy the XXL sports bra and bloating for this stage of the process rather than right before the ET. It's like, my body thought it was pregnant before it really was. Now that I could and hopefully am, I have non of those symptoms? Making me nuts. So you say its the oestrogen. Is this the same as the Estradiol patches that I'm wearing? I'm wearing 3 of them right now along with the vaginal suppositories. As for the embies. I wonder if I can post a picture of my 2 blasts that he transferred so you can take a look and I can get your opinion. It sounds like you have a lot of experience.  Hmm... just spent a few mins looking. Not seeing a place to attach photos. Anyway, I'm glad I'm doing both estrodial and progesterone. Now just to see if these babies decide to stick. This morning at 5am I woke up out of a deep sleep to a sharp pain in my abdomen (well a little lower). Ran to the bathroom thinking it was diarrhea (sorry tmi) but it wasn't at all. Just cramping. But I have NEVER been awaken from my sleep from pain. It was so strange. Then it happened again while I was on the couch watching a movie with my love. I just yelped and he said WHAT!? I gripped the side of the couch and said, "I don't know!" Haha... anyway, I know things are going on in there. It's just hard to not know what is really happening. I mean, I read all this stuff about people thinking they feel implantation pains etc. And I'm sure they do. At least the ones that turn into a BFP. It's obvious that they can attribute such feelings during the 2ww to a pregnancy forming. But, what happens to the rest of us that get BFNs and have the same symptoms? We chalk it up to the hormones we're taking? I just don't buy it. Sharp pains with cramps mean those babies are trying (at least that's what I think) and if they don't make it, well they just didn't. This is gonna be the longest 2 weeks of my life. I can feel it already. Sorry for the doom and gloom. Tomorrow is another day. I think I'll go to the tanning salon (I know... not good for you - I go one time per month). I need some fake sun. I live in Alaska! Thanks so much for the support. I guess what I am most concerned with is making sure my lining is in premium condition to support these embies for implanting. That's why I question the dosages of progest and estra. Dr. says it's perfect dosage but I am constantly thinking maybe it's just not enough. I have had so many negative HPTs in my life that I just can't stand to see this again. I hate not being normal. It just isn't fair. Okay, enough of the pitty party. Thank you soooooo much ladies. You have helped me so much. Even if I do sound like the Debbie Downer of the group today. Thank you for the support! I think I'll take a few moments to address my account with a photo and signature like you all have. Then it's movie time.  Good night all. 

Praying for Baby


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
my third clinic where I got my twins didn't properly grade either. 

If you do need to use your frosties and want to just do one fet I would thaw them all and transfer the best 2. 

Yes, your patches are oestrogen, and your crinone is progesterone. However, most clinics in europe and a lot of the world don't supplement oestrogen in own egg fresh cycles or natural frozen embryo transfers as you produce your own. It seems to be an american thing. So don't worry about not getting enough - you probably don't need any.

Best way to tell if anything is happening re implantation is on the beta test. A level under 2 means no implantation which is often an embryo issue
a low hcg which doesn't rise means something started to implant but couldn't stay the distance
obviously you want a high hcg

most clinics test about 9 to 11 days after blast transfer so at least is just under a 2ww. You should certainly get an idea at 11 days post transfer with a home pregnancy test.

remember you are on druge to thicken lining etc so it can make things different and more swollen in there, so you feel things more. But hopefully your sharp pain was implantation. However, I have never had any implantation pain or bleeding with any of my pregnancies. 

Good luck and enjoy your film, but tbh I would leave the tanning. You don't want to increase body temperature. 

oh and if youn google etc for pictures graded blasts you can compare yours to the pictures. But like I say it doesn't really matter.


----------



## prayingforbaby (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you so much Mierran,

I appreciate your response. My Dr. told me last night that I can start using to suppositories a day, that it couldn't hurt. I guess we'll find out. I'm terrified to take a home pg test. We go in on Monday for a blood and I think I'll just wait for that. For some strange reason even though I'm trying to stay positive I have a feeling of loss. Let down. Like I'm going to let down everyone who knows - my Sister, Mother, Brother, Hubby, you name it. I talk to these embies everyday. I look at their little scan photo and tell them how much I want them to stick and be with me. I think I'm officially going crazy.   And yes, sleeping is getting me through a lot. I just woke from a 4 hour nap. Wouldn't mind to go right back to sleep again however. May I ask, did you have intercourse during your treatment? You don't have to answer that. I think you telling me not to worry, suggests that you did. But just curious. I am afraid of the uterine contractions and the effects of them on implantation. I may google that, but after that google is being put to rest. 

Xoxo,
Shannon


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,

no I didn't have intercourse. Having had previous m/c we decided to leave it till past 12 w and tbh after 11 years of ttc and with twins it is a rare occurrence anyway 

I would say many people do and get bfps but , for me, I would avoid during the 2ww anything that could make you think "what if " . 

I did however have some occasions where I was awakened from sleep by v vivid naughty dreams which obviously didn't affect things

big hug and hope you're doing ok.

x x


----------

